# Descaler.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there anything wrong with using normal household appliance descaler in espresso machines, rather than the more expensive brands sold by specialist coffee machine resalers?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, many of these de-scalers are too aggressive for the materials used in the manufacture coffee machines.


----------



## MonkeyPuzzle (Jul 26, 2016)

I've read lemon juice to be a good alternative - any experiences of using it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MonkeyPuzzle said:


> I've read lemon juice to be a good alternative - any experiences of using it?


Not enough citric acid in it as proprietary descaler products.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I use OUST, which I get from wilkos for 3 sachets for £1. Its a lactic acid based descaler.

I use it on my gaggia once a month even though I use an inline water filter.

from what I've read lactic acid is Ok for use on espresso machines

"*Comments*

Deemed suitable for Delonghi, Dolce Gusto, Gaggia, Philips, Saeco, Magimix, Nespresso and Sarista coffee machine.

This is a lactic acid based descaler. This is a biological way of descaling.

*Description*

Descaler - Lactic Acid ensures a good performance of your Delonghi / Philips Saeco / Nespresso coffee machine and that you will continue to enjoy your perfect coffee. This product is also suited for descaling other domestic appliances like electric kettles and irons.

Quick and powerful descaling.

Your coffee and espresso machine needs to be descaled regularly, even when using water with less calcium and/or water-filters. Limescale accumulates in all areas of a machine where water stands or flows. The machine's heating elements are usually the worst affected. The more limescale build-up on the element, the more heat is lost. And the heating time will keep increasing.

"

http://www.wilko.com/bathroom-cleaning-products/oust-descaler-all-purpose-3x25ml/invt/0064098


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Food grade citrix acid crystals - £5 ish for 1KG from Ebay - will last you forever


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> Food grade citrix acid crystals - £5 ish for 1KG from Ebay - will last you forever


Yup, what Olliehulla said. The added bonus us that it's safe (albeit not exactly pleasant!) to taste so you know when you've flushed through enough.


----------



## thewilds (Jul 14, 2016)

I enjoy descaling so much. last time I used Oust also. worked a treat


----------

